# Ghost Shrimp?



## stephanier (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a 2.5 gallon tank with one betta and I am thinking about adding 1 or 2 ghost shrimp. I was just wondering what other's experiences have been with ghost shrimps and bettas as tankmates. I would like to have ghost shrimp for cleaning purposes, and also because I think they're kinda cool. Also, I'm not sure if I should add only one ghost shrimp or go for 2, based on the size of my tank, so any input there would also be appreciated.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

You could have 2 ghost shrimp(even 3). They have a very small bioload. Some bettas will kill them but not always, I've had great experiences with bettas and shrimp together.


----------



## EATree (Jul 21, 2012)

I've heard really great things about ghost shrimp so I got 4 for my 5 gal tank to go with my betta. I was worried about him eating or nipping on them so I got the biggest ones they had (1-1.5in). 

Sadly at least two are aggressive toward the betta and I watched them swim after the betta and use their pincers to nip his tail. So they are now in time out and will probably get another tank or something for their own. 

The other two are ok so far but I'll be watching them. They do do a great job of eating anything around the tank, but I haven't really seen a decrease in algae. 

They are really neat to watch though!


----------



## Made2party (Jul 20, 2012)

i would go with 2 ghost shrimp to a) be safe and b) in case your betta eats one but that is just me


----------



## Lost Eventide (Jun 30, 2012)

EATree said:


> I've heard really great things about ghost shrimp so I got 4 for my 5 gal tank to go with my betta. I was worried about him eating or nipping on them so I got the biggest ones they had (1-1.5in).
> 
> Sadly at least two are aggressive toward the betta and I watched them swim after the betta and use their pincers to nip his tail. So they are now in time out and will probably get another tank or something for their own.
> 
> ...


EATree, I was reading a couple of other posts concerning ghost shrimp, and from what I understand ghost shrimp are not supposed to be aggressive nor do they have pincers that could do much real damage? You may want to check that you actually have true ghost shrimp, because from what I understand if they are going after your betta they may be a different species that resembles them. I believe some other people have mentioned macrobrachium shrimp? Apparently they are sometimes mislabeled as ghost shrimp.

Of course, if anyone is more knowledgeable about this, they are probably better apt to give some insight as I'm just regurgitating what I have read, but from what I understand ghost shrimp are supposed to be docile scavengers.


----------



## EATree (Jul 21, 2012)

@Lost Eventide:

You know, I think you may be right about the macrobrachium shrimp. The two aggressives are in another tank right now all on their lonesome, but they should be alright. I'll keep an eye on them. If they get any bigger then I'll bet they are not, in fact, ghost shrimp. (they are already 1.5in, the max for ghost shrimp).


----------



## stephanier (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that ghost shrimp aren't supposed to be aggressive because that was really deterring me from getting some for my tank. I am kind of concerned that my betta will eat them, though. Since I've only had my betta a week and he's still not eating regularly (he's only eaten a pellet or two since I got him), I'll most likely wait until he's more settled in before getting the shrimp to avoid too much stress.


----------



## EATree (Jul 21, 2012)

From what I've read, most betta's have their own personalities. Some will not tolerate tank mates while others can be indifferent or even curious/friendly. 

As for him not eating, I guess they can take a few days or so to get used to another food (a different food than what they fed at the pet store). The pellets may be too big or hard for him. If they are big, try softening them in water (tank water) before feeding them. I believe it can take several days to a week for a betta to accept a new food. But don't worry too much. The bettas "can" go without food for a couple weeks. They are predators so they are used to feast and famine. (It's still good to feed them regularly to keep them health and happy, but they can survive.) 

If he is not interested at all when you put food into the tank I would suggest you check the water to see if there is any reason for him to be stressed. I believe that if they are too stressed they will not eat.


----------



## battered (Dec 24, 2011)

I recently had a strange experience with my betta + ghost shrimps. For 6+ months, the betta ignored the ghost shrimps I had in there. I had cherry shrimp in there for a while that the betta did attack once (so they were promptly relocated). However, it seemed to me that the ghost shrimp were too big for the betta to attack. This past week, however, while one of the ghost shrimp was molting, my betta decided to nip at it and tore a hole in the ghost shrimp. He proceeded to slowly eat the rest of the shrimp and by the end of the day, the shrimp was gone (picked off by others in the tanks like cories). This was when the ghost shrimp was big too - 1.5+ inches. So you never know.


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

My daughter just bought two ghost shrimp as tankmates for her 2 female VTs. One female is in a 5gal and the other will be going into her new 2.5gal. Right now both shrimp are in the 5gal tank. Lily doesn't seem to be bothering much with them. I was watching her swim up to one shrimp and look at it, but that's all. 
Does anyone know how fast they breed? If we keep two or more in a tank will we end up with an explosion of shrimp?


----------



## EATree (Jul 21, 2012)

@ Donna: if you get two of the larger shrimp from the store there is a good chance that you will get two females. Even if you do get a male and a female, ghost shrimp are dificult to raise to adult-hood. Baby shrimp are a great food source for all other fish. That is if they do not get sucked up into the filter system first. Baby shrimp are also very difficult to feed. Unless you buy them special fry-formula fish food, they will simply starve and be eaten by either your fish or the other larger shrimp. So, they are not like pond snails that will overwhelm your tank. You should be fine.

They can be fun to watch though. The females carry the fertilized eggs under their tails. Once they hatch the shrimplettes are on their own, and very small.


----------



## Made2party (Jul 20, 2012)

*


stephanier said:



I have a 2.5 gallon tank with one betta and I am thinking about adding 1 or 2 ghost shrimp. I was just wondering what other's experiences have been with ghost shrimps and bettas as tankmates. I would like to have ghost shrimp for cleaning purposes, and also because I think they're kinda cool. Also, I'm not sure if I should add only one ghost shrimp or go for 2, based on the size of my tank, so any input there would also be appreciated.

Click to expand...

** i had 2 ghost shrimp and my betta ate one the day after i got it, luckily my other one is wayyyyyy to big for my bettas mouth <3 they also flop around in the net and sometimes jump out.... and because they are clear they are kind of hard to find... But i like mine and they are super cheap at Petsmart for only 36 cents plus tax so i like them *
*good luck with your betta & hope this helps*


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

How long should ghosties be quarantined?


----------



## GrayL (Jun 15, 2012)

I just floated my ghosts. I accidentally bought a pregnant one, so the babies just died. My Betta and Tetras leave them alone. They also like to clean off plants, and the walls of the aquarium, so they take away from the algae.


----------



## YungSteezy (Jul 27, 2012)

I bought 4 ghost shrimp to go with my betta in his 5 gallon. At first he was curious, then left them alone. But when the weekend came and i fasted him for a day he went to town and killed 3, and I watched as he swallowed the 4th little one hole.


----------

